# Putting myself forward as officer manager



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

This is a general query in relation to how I should handle my situation in work.  I work in a small company which has grown rapidly in the past couple of years.  I was the sole emplyee 7 years ago, now there are 5 other recruits, most of which have joined the company in the last 2 years or less.  We moved to more salubrious offices last year which mean more room for everyone, more room to do less for some people, I think!  I feel there has been a lot of slide in the efficiency etc of the company and I think some of my colleagues are taking full advantage of this.  As the longest serving staff memebr with a lot of experience etc I feel I should be receiving the maximum remuneration etc.  AFAIK I'm on the biggest salary, but I can see some of the newer recruits eyeing this up with a view to promoting themselves.  I want to approach my boss ( 1 of 2) with a view to suggesting myself as an Office Manager, this would be in addition to my normal duties.  This way I think I could actively contribute to the growth and efficiency of the company, which would have dividends for all, but especially for me!  I don't want to be a ballbreaker mind, I'd just like a little acknowledgement of the fact that I'm a little older and have "served my time" so to speak.  I think I'd be good in the role, which I see as having responsibilty for the day to day running of the office, management of utilities etc etc.  What do you think?  And what sort of additional remuneration/ perks/ benefits should I be seeking?


----------



## shipibo (8 Aug 2005)

If you got promoted, what could you add to the business that is missing now ??


What goals have you set for 6 months, 1 - 2 years, what improvements will your leadership bring ????

What new ideas do you have , can you raise productivity ????

If you go in with a plan, detailing these, see how receptive your management is to your ideas, and how you can link improvements proportionally to your monetary situation .I.E Raise in basic, Performance based Bonus.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

I'm going to propose that we review my performance in this new role at the year end, salary reviews take place in Jan/ Feb 06.  As for what I've got to offer, I've lots of ideas, coupled with the fact that nobody is taking responsibility for the situation at the moment and money is haemorrhaging due to inefficiency and waste.  Not all my ideas are going to save money but will mean the organisation will have proper policies in relation to effective use of company time and materials, reduction of waste and recycling, energy awareness etc.  This is all new to the two directors at the top, but I've worked in bigger companies before and I know that unless there is someone appointed to actively produce and monitor these kind of policies it just doesn't happen.  The ship is rudderless and I want to take the wheel!  If I don't initiate this I feel some of the juniors may end up getting the role, albeit not being remunerated for same.


----------



## shipibo (8 Aug 2005)

Renumertion would be based on productivity increases (profit making), cost savings by eliminating inefficent processes, and minimizing your managers need to run the show, saving them time that can be used to focus on their core business.

If you can quantify and document the above into figures, with their help, this would lead you to what renumeration you should receive... and would lead them to believe you are a progressive employee.

Should be an interesting exercise, maybe you need some training in the short term, depending on scale of project ???


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

That's helpful Crumdub12. I don't think I'll need training initially to make some basic improvements- we're talking about some pretty fundamental stuff which is basically just slipping through the net beacuse my bosses are too busy to notice or act upon it.  I'm meeting the boss at 4pm today to discuss it over coffee, he doesn't know what I'm bringing to the table yet, should be interesting.  Either way I've nothing to lose and I think my employers have quite a lot to gain so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## elcato (8 Aug 2005)

> The ship is rudderless and I want to take the wheel!


Wow - With language like that you're half way there Carpenter (going forward)
On a serious side be aware that with responsabilty you will also be liable for taking the flak if things aren't going so well 
Good luck


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

Thanks elcato! I can't see how things can get much worse if we have someone to "take the reins" but I take your point, I might post again on specifics, I'm still waiting for that coffee appointment......


----------



## stobear (8 Aug 2005)

See Carpenter, if you take the office manager job you can setup peoples calenders on outlook, Notes or whatever and schedule meetings and invite people to coffee breaks in a timely manner. Sorry couldn't resist!!


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

Not a bad idea Stobear!  4pm has come and gone, I'd better approach the boss and see if he has a window of opportunity in his diary for tomorrow!


----------



## dam099 (8 Aug 2005)

Just another piece of advice which may go without saying. Certainly go for it but make sure you are tactful when telling them that you think there is "some pretty fundamental stuff which is basically just slipping through the net beacuse my bosses are too busy to notice or act upon it" as they may see this as a negative comment on their performance. I see you do mention they are too busy, I would maybe emphasise that you think the reason things are slipping is that they are too busy (because of their fine performance in growing the company perhaps?) and that you are willing to take some of the load.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

dam099, I like the way you're thinking!  I'm going to reschedule that coffee for tomorrow and in the meantime I'll plan exactly how to make the best case for my position.  Thanks everyone.

Carpenter


----------



## RainyDay (8 Aug 2005)

I'd suggest you don't mention the fact that you are older or longer-serving as reasons for your promotion. Neither of these are really relevant. Either you can do the new job, or you can't. I'd also suggest that you don't underestimate the impact of changing to a people-manager role. It's a very different type of job. Can you motivate a team? Can you deal with a poor performer? Can you deal with a dispute between two colleagues? How will you respond when 'the rabble' decide they should get promotions too?


----------



## Carpenter (9 Aug 2005)

I think this new role will evolve more about the management of utilities and other resources than human resources, my boss will still be dealing with any major personnel issues, to a greater degree, I feel.  I still think time served and experience puts me ahead of "the rabble"!  I know this business, it's ten years old, I've been there for seven of those years.  I also know both my bosses quite well, I worked with both of them prior to them setting up this venture. I have a lot of ideas about the kind of issues/ areas we should be looking at and managing more effectively.  I don't think you can compare somebody with my experience and somebody fresh out of college (nearly) who doesn't have the some commitment or focus (i.e. I've got mouths to feed!).  As for the "Rabble" looking for promotions, "well I'm here seven years bud, get back in line"!  I don't see anyone else making any serious contribution to the company other than do their stated duties etc, I know I've more to offer and I want the opportunity to do just that.  But I take your point, I'll be talking to my boss about this in more measured tones, this is more stream of consciousness, so to speak.


----------



## MidlandsBase (9 Aug 2005)

Carpenter,


You mention that your colleagues are taking full advantage of the new premises, etc. presuming you mean that they are trying to get away with as much as possible but what I can't get my head around is the frequency which you post messages on AAM. I find it hard enough to get some work done just reading the messages let alone posting them.


----------



## Carpenter (9 Aug 2005)

Fair point!  But if you can't beat them join them, in all seriousness I find time to post while I'm waiting for documents to print off etc in the office where I work.  I'm also a little peed of with the abuses some other staff members are making of the situation so maybe it's affecting my productivity !!  That said I'm on my lunch break now so where's the harm.....


----------



## MidlandsBase (9 Aug 2005)

But how would you react if a member of staff gave the same excuse if they were surfing on AAM and gave the reason that they were doing so between document prints, etc. Is it a case of do what I say and not what I do? It's hard to criticise the work practices of others when management is doing likewise. It happened in our business when a manager was going on about internet abuse, etc. It transpired he spent half his day on the net surfing - we lost complete respect in him and his authority went out the window - even though he was the longest serving in the company.


----------



## Carpenter (9 Aug 2005)

In my original post I mentioned nothing about use of the web or telephone, I only signed up on AAM a month or so ago, so it's a bit of a novelty!!  You don't work in our building do you???


----------



## MidlandsBase (9 Aug 2005)

The issue about use of web (didn't mention phone) was just an example of where productivity is lost during a working day. Perhaps one of your first tasks should be to put in an application which monitors internet usage. Novelties have a way of becoming addictions - especially this site - it's so damn good!


----------



## Carpenter (9 Aug 2005)

Agreed, but my lunch break is nearly finished so I can't stay on to debate the matter further with you.....


----------



## redbhoy (9 Aug 2005)

This is intriguing. Let us know how you get on please. Fair play to you!


----------



## MidlandsBase (9 Aug 2005)

Can I get a job in your company.. your lunch breaks seem to last all morning, afternoon and mid - afternoon.. judging by  past posts!


----------



## RainyDay (9 Aug 2005)

Two suggestions - The 'get back in line' viewpoint isn't sustainable - even the public service has moved on from the idea of promotions being based on time served. You need to find other reasons why you should get the promotion and others shouldn't - I'm not sure what you meant by management of utilities. Your boss might well be thinking that if you have all these great ideas on tap, why haven't you brought them to fruition before now?


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Aug 2005)

Hi Carpenter,

Best of luck with your endeavours on the promotion. Let us know how you get on  

MidlandsBase,

You appear to have more than made your point at this stage. Carpenter makes posts at all times of the day/evening/week-ends to help everyone here at AAM especially yourself


----------



## Carpenter (10 Aug 2005)

Thanks Sueellen!  however I'll probably be cutting back a liitle back on my contributions.....don't want to upset anybody....


----------



## RainyDay (10 Aug 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> .....don't want to upset anybody....


You'll never please all of the people, all of the time!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2005)

Well Carpenter dont keep us in suspense how did the coffee go? Any luck with the promotion.


----------



## Carpenter (17 Aug 2005)

Well the coffee and muffin was nice......I made my case, gave a rough outline of what I thought could be done to improve matters etc.  We agreed to meet this Friday to discuss the matter more, I said I would bring a written proposal, in draft form, for further discussion.  However I've since had a change of heart....I wanted to go for this as a means of promotion, but I think the boss was oblivious ( at least that's the impression I got!) to my intentions.  I reckon he thinks this is just extra responsibilities (he believes the role is important and necessary) to be tagged onto my existing job, for no extra pay or benefits.  He even suggested that alot of the stuff I had proposed drafting up and initiating could be delegated to the former receptionist when she returns from her 6 week honeymoon!  So basically I would be handing over original ideas and authorship to someone else, presumably for their benefit.  I'm not interested in that.  I think I'll stick to my key area and watch things unfold from the wings, they need an Office Manager, I honestly believe, but they don't want their authority to dissipate.  So that's fine, it's their company and I can't do much more.  I am going in to tell him this morning that I'm taking an extra week's holiday in September!  Yipee!


----------



## RainyDay (17 Aug 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> I think the boss was oblivious ( at least that's the impression I got!) to my intentions.  I reckon he thinks this is just extra responsibilities (he believes the role is important and necessary) to be tagged onto my existing job, for no extra pay or benefits.


Sorry it doesn't seem to have worked out for you. Did you explicitly tell him what your intentions were?


----------



## sherib (18 Aug 2005)

Hi there Carpenter,

Sorry about this (temporary) setback. Have you considered that you might be perceived as getting too big for your boots and therefore a threat?


> The ship is rudderless and I want to take the wheel!


I'm not in business but it can happen that the best ideas are rejected for no good reason other than the perception mentioned above.


> I have a lot of ideas about the kind of issues/ areas we should be looking at and managing more effectively.


Maybe you have _too many_ for your own good in this company!


> He even suggested that alot of the stuff I had proposed drafting up and initiating could be delegated to the former receptionist when she returns from her 6 week honeymoon!


Isn't that the writing on the wall? I'd bet you might have a great future - somewhere else! It sounds like you haven't enough to do and maybe your colleagues haven't either. Managing some of them out of a job wouldn't make you popular. If it was your own business, that's a different ball game. Now you'll have to convince them you don't want to be captain after all. Good luck.


----------



## Carpenter (18 Aug 2005)

I'm reviewing all this and taking note........


----------



## Carpenter (22 Aug 2005)

Update.
Just got a call from a major supplier who does substantial work for my employer.  In between sorting out some technical queries etc he complimented me on some work I had done in the last few weeks and best of all offered me a job!  A change in career, in an area I would love to work in, bespoke traditional joinery...only one problem, the company is Dublin based.  But methinks i should go and talk to them in any case, whatcha think???


----------



## stobear (22 Aug 2005)

If I remember some info on a previous thread you are based in /around Carlow? If so I would arrange a meeting, can do no harm and it will give you a chance to see how the 'commute' works out, if you stay put. please feel free to correct any mis-information!!


----------



## Carpenter (22 Aug 2005)

I'm actually Laois based.  The company is based in Dublin but do work all over the country.  I'm going to discuss this with Mrs C this evening and come to some conclusion, it wouldn't hurt to meet the man and talk about what exactly is on offer.  I'm approaching my 34th birthday at the end of the week and have been looking at my career path of late.  I'd love a change and maybe this is the way to go.  However it is a bit daunting, Mrs C is taking a year off to look after Baby C and changing circumstances are a little stressful?  But that said we are financially ok so there's no such thing as the "perfect time" for change.....


----------



## stobear (22 Aug 2005)

It can do no harm at all, remember saying 'yes' that you otherwise might say no to  may lead to your destined future!


----------



## mmclo (23 Aug 2005)

Other option is to use the offer as a negotiating ploy for your current situation this will soon tell you if you're sufficiently valued


----------



## Carpenter (23 Aug 2005)

"Other option is to use the offer as a negotiating ploy for your current situation this will soon tell you if you're sufficiently valued".

This is my preferred option and underlying intention.  I plan to ring the potential employer to meet him in any case.  If nothing else his phonecall was a much needed bit of appreciation/ praise for the quality of the work I do, something which I haven't had from my current employer in a long time.  I will keep you posted..........


----------

